
China’s Schoolkids Are Now Officially the Smartest in the World - respinal
https://fortune.com/2019/12/03/china-students-prisa-oecd-education-survey-smartest/
======
meerita
My country, Argentina, got down to 66 of 73 countries tested in the PISA
tests. The education system there went on to a process of destruction in
matter of 20 years.

------
luckydata
This kind of rankings are complete nonsense, why does anyone pay attention?

------
Miner49er
Not all of China was included, just Beijing, Shanghai, Jiangsu, and Zhejiang.

------
novalis78
Germany fell even further, after massive amounts of money spent.

